
Toyota's hydrogen future [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU4K-Kl1tsw
======
chmaynard
This reminds me of the F-35 project. Toyota has invested so much time and
money in hydrogen fuel cell technology that they can't admit the obvious flaw:
it requires a huge investment by energy companies in expensive fueling
stations, which will never happen.

The crucial advantage of an all-electric vehicle is the ability to charge its
batteries using the existing electric transmission infrastructure. At my home,
I plan to use clean power generated and stored on site. Distributed electric
power generation and storage is the future.

See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13882922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13882922)

